# Problema con amplificador 250 Watts Fapesa en puente !



## juanjosm (May 10, 2012)

Buenas gente... he realizado este amplificador de 250w según el diagrama de la imagen, en la cual he cambiado algunos componentes... 
El problema esta en que calibro cada placa en 60mA de reposo por separado, pero cuando conecto las dos juntas me consume 1.5A / 2A sin inyectarle ninguna señal y se calienta bastante los 5144, y si le pongo audio sale mas ruido que audio... Alguna idea de que puede ser? Gracias


Ver el archivo adjunto 43050





AMPLIFICADOR DE 500W .pdf

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

Ese es el Fapesa-Philips-Aries.

Formado por dos amplificadores de 40 Watts en 8 Ohms , modificados y puestos en puente para lograr esa potencia a 6 Ohms.

Seguramente te esté oscilando , leé la nota que habla de C6 y C7 en tu paper.

Si nó agregale capacitores de 100nF entre base-colector de los 4 excitadores T4 , T4' y T5 , T5'.

Con la entrada puesta a masa , no debe haber corriente continua en el parlante.

No te olvides ponerle una lámpara de 150 Watts en serie con los 220 mientras hacés la pruebas , para evitar destrozar transistores 

Es un buen ampli y si funciona 

Saludos !


----------



## juanjosm (May 10, 2012)

Gracias x la respuesta DOSMETROS, voy a probar agregandole los capacitores , pero lo q me parece raro es q cuando conecto las dos placas en reposo me consume 1.5A y se calientan los 5144.


----------



## juanjosm (May 10, 2012)

Listo... solucionado, agregue los capacitores de 100n a los 4 exitadores y anda a la perfeccion. gracias, saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

que suerte !

Podés probar de achicarlos un poco para no perder muchos agudos , no te olvides hacer las pruebas con la lámpara serie con los 220 V.

No le pongas parlantes de  4 Ohms y si lo hacés no le des todo el volumen 

Saludos !


----------



## juanjosm (May 10, 2012)

No me preocupo muchos por los agudo xq lo voy a utilizar para amplificar un bajo electrico  , lo probé con una lampara en serie y x suerte ningun problema.... 

Al equipo lo voy a usar por ahora con un parlante de 8 Ohms asi q no creo tener problemas, = voy a testear el consumo del equipo y la temperatura a diferentes volumentes para no joder nada....

Saludos...


----------



## juanjosm (May 13, 2012)

Buenas gente... Se me ha presentado otro problema, necesito sacar dos salidas del preamplificador, una para el amplificador, y otra necesito mandarla hacia la mezcladora de audio, como se podria hacer? 
Si mando directo para los 2 lados se produce un ruido espantoso... supongo q es por la masa, como puedo aislarlas para q no compartan la misma? 

Saludos!


----------



## SERGIOD (May 13, 2012)

juanjosm dijo:


> Buenas gente... he realizado este amplificador de 250w según el diagrama de la imagen, en la cual he cambiado algunos componentes...
> El problema esta en q calibro cada placa en 60mA de reposo x separado, pero cuando conecto las dos juntas me consume  1.5A / 2A sin inyectarle ninguna señal y se calienta bastante los 5144, y si le pongo audio sale mas ruido q audio... Alguna idea de que puede ser? Gracias



tienes el pcb diseñado podrias subirlo


----------



## juanjosm (May 13, 2012)

```
tienes el pcb diseñado podrias subirlo
```
 
Te debo el pcb porque consegui la placa en "Aries" (Córdoba) donde tienen la placa de este ampli xd


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2012)

Subí dos fotos , frente y dorso


----------



## juanjosm (May 13, 2012)

Buenas gente... Se me ha presentado otro problema, necesito sacar dos salidas del preamplificador, una para el amplificador, y otra necesito mandarla hacia la mezcladora de audio, como se podria hacer? 
Si mando directo para los 2 lados se produce un ruido espantoso... supongo q es por la masa, como puedo aislarlas para q no compartan la misma? 



Alguna idea???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2012)

En general no hay problemas en compartir masas , usas cable blindado?

Podés poner dos resistencias de 10 k en serie en las señales hacia el amplificador y hacia el mezclador.

No te olvides de subir las fotos de frente y dorso de la plaqueta 

Saludos !


----------



## javibec (May 17, 2012)

De tu problema ni idea.

Yo hice el mismo circuito pero con mj15003 de salida y oscilaba al principio. Mirando el Sistemas De Sonido veo que el circuito de 40w original tiene un capacitor  que este no lo tiene, y en el libro ese capacitor esta en negrita (es una señal pensé), lo puse y hasta hoy hago fiestas con ese bebe. 
Con unas vueltas mas de trafo, medi 308 watts sobre 6 ohms . 
Tengo el boletin original con las placas para calcarlas pero no tengo scaner


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1032561/


----------

